# zu einer anderen Seite wechseln



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo, möchte nach meinem Löschvorgange automatisch eine andere Seite öffnen, wie mach ich das?

LÖSCHEN
echo "Daten wurden gelöscht!";
danach dann zu der seite search.php


----------



## jenno (17. Juni 2004)

Entweder mit [phpf]header[/phpf] oder mit [phpf]include[/phpf]  Welche von beiden Funktionen was genau macht, das kannste Dir mal durchlesen, wenn Du den Links folgst.


----------



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

*:0)*

MMH welches wäre da besser ?


----------



## KoMtuR (17. Juni 2004)

Kommt drauf an wie du es nutzen willst Mal ist die eine Fkt. besser mal die andere. Das einfachste ist wahrscheinlich, wenn du einen "timer" in den Header deiner Seite schreibst, der zb. nach 5 sekunden dann automatisch auf eine neue seite springt. Schauste am Besten in der Suche und im HTML-Forum


----------



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

*:0(*

das mit HTML ist doof, das hat ich auch schon! Ich möchte das er löscht, und dann eben auf die andere Seite wechselt.
mit Header probier ich es gerade! Bekomm es aber nicht hin
es muss doch so heissen, oder
	
	
	



```
header ("Location: http://servername/ordner/datei.php");
```


----------



## Tim C. (17. Juni 2004)

*Re: :0(*



> _Original geschrieben von thomson _
> *das mit HTML ist doof, das hat ich auch schon! Ich möchte das er löscht, und dann eben auf die andere Seite wechselt.
> mit Header probier ich es gerade! Bekomm es aber nicht hin
> es muss doch so heissen, oder*
> ...


Genau so muss es heissen. Ich wette es geht nicht, weil er irgendwas sagt, von wegen "Headers already sent"? Und ich wette ... nein ich weiss, das wenn du just dies in die Suchfunktion hier im PHP Forum eingibst, eine Menge Threads zu dem Thema findest.


----------



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

*:0((*

Danke, du hast den Fehler erkannt, aber werde aus den Threads trotzdem nicht schlauer


----------



## KristophS (17. Juni 2004)

Ztit aus der FAQ.


> Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "cannot add header information", was mache ich falsch?
> 
> * Diese Fehlermeldung wird ausgegeben, wenn versucht wird, ein Cookie zu setzen, eine Session zu starten oder per Header auf eine andere Seite weiterzuleiten, zuvor allerdings schon HTML Code an den Browser geschickt wurde. Entweder ihr stellt nun euren Code dementsprechend um oder ihr benutzt die Funktion ob_start() in Verbindung mit ob_end_flush().


----------



## KoMtuR (17. Juni 2004)

Du kannst den [phpf]header[/phpf] nicht benutzen, weil du schon was angezeigt hattest und zwar mit der Zeile


```
echo "Daten wurden gelöscht!";
```
 Also musst du wahrscheinlich doch auf die blöde Html-variante zurückgreifen. Komischerweise, wenn du mal auf kommerziellen Foren unterwegs bist wirst du feststellen, dass die meist die HTML-Variante benutzen. Siehe hier 


KoMtuR


----------



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

Ne das habe ich auskommentiert!
Und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht! Ausserdem ist die ander method eben Zeitabhängig und das soll es nicht sein, sondern von meinem Klcik


----------



## KoMtuR (17. Juni 2004)

Na wenn du klicken willst mach doch ein Link rein. Sag jetzt aber nicht du meinst das nicht 

Sagst ist von deinem Klick abhängig


----------



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

*Sorry*

das sieht so aus, ich habe einen Link "LÖSCHEN" danach öffnet sich ne JScript Messagebox und fragt JA/Nein
Bei klicken auf ja löscht er und dann soll er wieder auf die andere Seite wechseln. Deshalb muss ixch ja zwangsläufig in die löschfunktion den wechsel coden, damit es .


----------



## KoMtuR (17. Juni 2004)

mach das doch ohne jscript und öffne ne neue seite, wo du gefragt wirst. Dann öffnet der wieder ne neue seite und da steht dann: "Es wird gelöscht" oder sowas in der Art. Da kannste dann in deinem HTML-Header die Weiterleitung von sagen wir 5 sekunden einbauen. Das müsste ja reichen. Also das ist denk ich mal die einfachste lösung


----------



## thomson (17. Juni 2004)

*Danke*

Naja, danke für die Geduld


----------

